# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > محاضرات الإجراءات الجزائية >  محاضرات في الاجراءات الجزائية في المملكة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

محاضرات في الاجراءات الجزائية في المملكة

----------


## ابتهال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء
لم أستطيع فتح الملف حاولت كثيرا لا فائدة حتى بواسطة برنامج (Adobe Reader)
أرجو الرد وشكراً

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

قمت بفتح  الملف وفتح بشكل طبيعي،
ربما ترجع المشكلة إلى بطء النت أحيانا

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة دكتورة شيماء على المحاضرات القيمة

----------


## law man

بارك الله فيك يادكتوره حقيقة ً استفدت استفاده كبيره  من  هذا الموقع  وارجو من اعضاء هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود ان يحذو حذوك وحذو الدكتور سرحان العتيبي  بإنشاء مواقع خاصه  بهم   لكي يتم التواصل بينهم وبين طلابهم  لتعم الفائده  على الجميع

----------


## نادين

*الشكر الجزيل لك دكتورتنا على هذه المحاضرات القيمة*
*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## مرتاح

شكراً د / شيماء على المحاضرات القيمة

----------


## سهم العداله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## smawi

جزاك الله خيرا دكتورة شيماء
ووفقك لكل خير ورضي عنك وعن والديك

----------


## سهيل

شكرا استاذتنا الفاضلة الدكتورة شيماء

----------


## تسويق990

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

